# Flashcards? custom made?



## westamorelando (Jun 16, 2009)

I am studying Spanish and the Kindle us great.  I have several study books and a flash card file I purchased.  I would like to custom make some flash cards.  Has anyone already figured out the way to create a file that will allow words or phrases in one language  on a page to be followed by a page with the translation in the other language.  I assume that it will require the correct font, type size and line spacing to be input.  I suppose I can figure it out by trial and error but I hope someone has already done it.

Thanks,  Nelson


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Not for K but have you been to http://www.flashcardexchange.com/ ? There are tons of flashcards there. I think the problem with trying to use them on the K is that there is no way to shuffle them and mix up the options. So it won't take very long to just memorize the order you are seeing them in without memorizing the words.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you know HTML, it is pretty easy. Just use Mobipocket Creator, Publisher edition (free from mobipocket.com). For each screen, put the word, plus a paragraph tag for any paragraph breaks, and anything else you want. Then use the special page break HTML tag <mbpagebreak/>. Keep adding pages until you are done. Run it through Mobipocket Creator to create a .mobi file, then put it on your Kindle.

See http://www.mobipocket.com/dev/article.asp?BaseFolder=prcgen&File=building.htm for how to build a Mobipocket book from scratch.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

What a great idea for the Kindle.  Probably would have been very useful when I was in college and studying Spanish.


----------

